# Holes forming in Leaves



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Potassium deficiency, usually present itself with holes and yellowing. Do you use dose fert?


----------



## androo303 (Aug 29, 2010)

I tried with excel which started burning my Val's, I dosed flourish potassium with a capful every week but it never went away.

My current readings are...

Nitrate: 0
Nitrite: 0
Ammonia: 0
Ph: 7.6-7.8
Light: 65w @ 6700k


----------



## aznartist34 (Nov 19, 2010)

Looks more like nitrogen deficiency since your nitrate reading is zero. What kind of lighting do you have? 65 watts of what kind of light?


----------



## androo303 (Aug 29, 2010)

Just looking at it is a coralife, dual tube (one socket) at 6700k.

On a side note I went out and purchased some tabs to put in the substrate... How else can I increase my nitrates?


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

You shouldn't have 0 for Nitrate, try to test again, it should read 5 - 10 ppm. You get Nitrate from uneaten food, etc but I guess it depends on how much water change you do.


Well, how long has that tank been up? If your tank is brand new then yah, Nitrate is 0 but you would read A, Nitrite too.


What the size of the tank compare to the light, is it really tall? Does the lights say 65 watts or is that the "compare to" rating. 

For instance, I got a CF that is 23 watts but is listed as equivalent to 100 watts. 
Some 13 watts bulbs are listed as equivalent to 65 watts.


----------



## androo303 (Aug 29, 2010)

The tank is fairly seasoned now with just over 8 months of age. It is approximately 23G, long tank. 

I wonder if I have too much light or too intense.

I have tested numerous times with a 0 reading, I guess I will take it in to the LFS for their test to double check that my kit isn't faulty.

How/what would I use to dose? I am somewhat eerie using the EI method, so I'd prefer purchasing liquid ferts...


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

The EI method is just a schedule, not a brand or type of fertilizer. Every other day you dose Iron with Trace (Flourish Comprehensive). On the off days you dose Nitrogen, Potassium, and Phosphorus. Once a week you dose nothing and do a 50% water change.

You can do it with store-bought liquid ferts, but the cost can get pretty high after a while. Putting dry ferts in a bottle of water will work as well as store-bought.


----------

